# Ka24 rebuild, tight cranking problem



## Azazel (May 3, 2009)

So I rebuild my 1995 ka24e engine and it runs and idels great. But when starting it up, it’s very slow cranking. I say it’s a tight crank. ( So think of a sound of a very weak battery.) I get two very weak cranks, Weak start out of the 3rd crank but then it picks up and she fire. 

I ran a 10 gage wire from the ground on battery to the starter. Made a slight difference but before rebuild, I barely turn the key and she fired with no problem, hardbody started faster then my new Frontier. 

So does anyone have any ideals? I have the timing right, and have adjusted it with distributor , but could I be off a tooth on the oil pump? Or is this something more likely internal with my rebuild? ( what degree should I be running the timing on anyway? I think I’m at 10 or 15 on timing mark. 

I can get a video of me cranking in a little while if that would help more.


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

I'd have the battery checked at the auto parts store. If it's good, see if your battery cables have corrosion on them.

Whatever the problem is, it was likely there before. But sitting for a while waiting for the engine to get rebuilt didn't help things at all.


----------



## Azazel (May 3, 2009)

Just update on this issue. 

JP2 thanks for information. You were right as usual. I put battery charger on the battery, gave it 5 mins and with charger on I flip the key and she fired up like a new car would, very smooth and fast. 
After cleaning my battery up some, I found the purchase date sticker 5/2013. Time flies, if that sticker wasn’t on there I would argue that I only had that battery a couple of years lol. But anyways JP2code thank you again! Your always a great help and your information always leads me in the right direction to solve the problems I run across. Really appreciate your help and time.


----------

